# Dodge stock chrome rims painted black?



## WilliamOak

Have any of you ever seen them painted black? I really would like to just buy black rims but the $$ isnt really there. Any pictures of them? 
Alright guideline: 
If you dont like black rims in general dont even post.


----------



## exmark1

I have seen it done on a truck around town here. It actually looks good, If I see the truck I will take a picture and try to ask him what he used on them


----------



## WilliamOak

Quick reply, I like lol. Was it a flat or glossy black?


----------



## exmark1

Gloss the truck was id guess 94-97 and has black diamond plate toolbox and bed rail caps on it so it looks kind of cool the truck is a pewter/silver color


----------



## WilliamOak

Nice, Ive got the black box too. Kinda going step to step on getting rid of the chrome on my truck and changing it to either body color or black.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I am curious how you would get paint to stick on a chrome finish


----------



## M1N1TRK

Well if you click on the link this will bring you to a post that has a set of black rims that are on a dually instead of just a single tire set up. i know they are stock and if i remember correctly he said that he painted them himself so you might want to send him a message and find out what he did to get them that way.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83960

I also have a set of black rims i put on in the winter for plowing, if you check the photos under my profile you will see the picture....they are not stock however they are a set of crager rims that i think cost me like 80 bucks a piece for through www.jegs.com.

NBI I would think that you would need to scratch up the crome finish on the stock rims in order to get the paint to stick to them but even with doing that i dont know how long that would last, i have never painted rims before but im sure there is a correct way of doing it


----------



## Banksy

Ill post some pics of my truck wheels later. Both my trucks have black wheels. I'm on my blackberry right now


----------



## blk90s13

I have a 02 sport package black 2500 and thinking about doing the same thing seen a couple of trucks with painted black wheels they look very good


----------



## Banksy

Both trucks just have stock steel wheels. I sold my plastic fake chrome rims from the 2004 and bought the stock steel wheels. I simply cleaned the wheels really good and scuffed them up with sandpaper, 3M abrasive pad and used an angle grinder with a wire wheel on the dually rims. I used Rustoleum gloss black and it's held up just fine on both trucks.


----------



## dmontgomery

There is a co. here in town that will put a "black chrome" finish on stock wheels......looks really good


----------



## hi_octane

heres mine i just took the chrome covers off my 03 2500


----------



## WilliamOak

oohhhh, do you have any pics of the whole truck with the rims painted? That looks alot better than I thought! 
What process did you go through to paint them?


----------



## hi_octane

well what i thought were chrome wheels we just covers so i took them off scrapped the glue off used a wire wheel on a grinder then just primed and painted them gloss black but i'll take some pics of my truck later


----------



## WilliamOak

Awesome! So my rims should be just chrome covers not true chrome wheels as well right? Oh man I'm all excited now lol
Oh and where exactly are you in Chicago?


----------



## hi_octane

i'm on the south side right off of 111th and western


----------

